# barbell curls on a squat rack



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

so...I do curls on a squat rack....I also do bent over rows there with a barbell, and sometimes chin ups (as well as squats and front squats)....I've seen others do these on a squat rack and also hanging leg raises, deadlifts, military press.... Doing exercises other than squats on the squat rack doesn't seem to be a problem in my gym, there are 3 of them and they are not usually all occupied.  From reading this board this is not always the case at other gyms, and some get pissed off at the use of squat racks for anything other than squats...my question is, do you ever do any other exercises on the squat rack besides squats, and if so.... what?
I don't know if I understand the problem with doing other exercises there....I could probably do the exercises I use the olympic bar for somewhere else (bent over rows, curls.....say at the flat bench with racks....but then the bench press people will probably get mad   )  I think I follow good gym ettiquette...I don't walk in front of people who are using the mirror, if someone has their towel/water bottle at a station, I move on, or at least ask first if I want to use it, and I don't interupt people while they are working out....but if the squat rack is free, and I want to do an exercise there, I figure I have a right to it....and if someone else comes later and wants to do squats there, they can wait....my workout comes first...what do you think?


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

You realise everyone in the gym is laughing at you.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

i would laugh as well, u will look like an amateur especially if its for bicep work!!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You realise everyone in the gym is laughing at you.



that's the problem...I didn't realize it was "wrong" before reading this board...in my gym, I guess about half the people using the squat rack use it for other stuff....


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i would laugh as well, u will look like an amateur especially if its for bicep work!!



why especially if it was bicep work? because of the no direct bicep argument?  I NEED to work my biceps directly...they are a weak area for me...


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 1, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> why especially if it was bicep work? because of the no direct bicep argument?  I NEED to work my biceps directly...they are a weak area for me...



Use the EZ-Curl bar or just use dumbells. Unless you are like incredibly fucking strong, you don't need to use a full size olympic barbell to work your biceps.

Doing the bent BB rows is fine, but I'm absolutely sure that there must be somewhere you can do that other stuff on... like why don't you try doing the pullups and leg raises on the pullup/dip station... 

Speaking of retarded shit at the gym, the other day this skinny bitch was lying on her side on the Flat BB Bench holding a 2.5lb plate doing some stupid shit exercise that I have never seen before.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

most amateurs work only chest and biceps so it looks especially stupid if its in the squat rack!


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> most amateurs work only chest and biceps so it looks especially stupid if its in the squat rack!


                   

I just found my new sig


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just found my new sig


 huh? whys that funny?


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> huh? whys that funny?


Because its true.....
well said b....that is the quote of the week.  


look at my new signature


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Use the EZ-Curl bar or just use dumbells. Unless you are like incredibly fucking strong, you don't need to use a full size olympic barbell to work your biceps.



yeah...I may go back to the EZ curl bar just for a change, I went to olympic bar to try curls with a straight bar for a while....but the point is...I don't think I should switch off of doing it because of what others think...the squat rack is free, why not use it...

forget about curls though, what do you think about people doing other exercises there? anything....like I said...if its free......why not...?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

lol i see!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> most amateurs work only chest and biceps so it looks especially stupid if its in the squat rack!



hmm, I'm not a beginner if thats what you mean, don't focus on bicep curls on the squat rack...I just mentioned that because its the most contentious....


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> hmm, I'm not a beginner if thats what you mean, don't focus on bicep curls on the squat rack...I just mentioned that because its the most contentious....


only a beginner would do curls in a squat rack


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

no im just saying thats what most people think! i dont do bicep work, back work gets them done well! i wasnt having a go just saying!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> only a beginner would do curls in a squat rack



wow...that's harsh!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

but usually true! loads of skinny pricks in my gym do it and i just laugh!


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> wow...that's harsh!


its the truth!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> but usually true! loads of skinny pricks in my gym do it and i just laugh!


hmmm, I shouldn't have mentioned curls.....I meant any other exercise in the rack....


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

I do Squats in the squat rack!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

slaves to conformity!!!!  
 just joking


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

haha
slave to the luring barbell curl!
joking


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 1, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> forget about curls though, what do you think about people doing other exercises there? anything....like I said...if its free......why not...?



I already responded to this. 



			
				MWpro said:
			
		

> Doing the bent BB rows is fine, but I'm absolutely sure that there must be somewhere you can do that other stuff on... like why don't you try doing the pullups and leg raises on the pullup/dip station...



Basically, IF THERE IS ANOTHER PLACE TO DO IT, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED FOR THAT PURPOSE (PULLUP STATION), THEN DON'T USE THE FUCKING SQUAT RACK, DIPSHIT.


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> I already responded to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, IF THERE IS ANOTHER PLACE TO DO IT, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED FOR THAT PURPOSE (PULLUP STATION), THEN DON'T USE THE FUCKING SQUAT RACK, DIPSHIT.



hey, sorry didn't catch all of your first post....and watch the dipshit stuff....I'm just asking a question


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

i mostly have a problem with people using the squat rack for stupid shit like curls where there is no danger of dropping heavy weight and killing/injuring yourself. i use the cage for shit other than squats, i'll do rack lockouts, shrugs, cleans, OH presses etc. but the point is those are heavy movements which require lots of weight and can potentially fuck you up if you drop them or whatever. doing curls in a squat rack with 95lbs is just pure bullshit, you can use the fuckin bar anywhere you want why take up the squat rack and make me wait 10 minutes for you to do your fuckin pussy curls when i'll be putting enough weight on the bar to crush myself if i happen to fall. what's gonna happen if, for whatever reason, you fall/drop the weight while curling? you'll break a nail? gimme a break, go do that shit elsewhere and let us squat.


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i mostly have a problem with people using the squat rack for stupid shit like curls where there is no danger of dropping heavy weight and killing/injuring yourself. i use the cage for shit other than squats, i'll do rack lockouts, shrugs, cleans, OH presses etc. but the point is those are heavy movements which require lots of weight and can potentially fuck you up if you drop them or whatever. doing curls in a squat rack with 95lbs is just pure bullshit, you can use the fuckin bar anywhere you want why take up the squat rack and make me wait 10 minutes for you to do your fuckin pussy curls when i'll be putting enough weight on the bar to crush myself if i happen to fall. what's gonna happen if, for whatever reason, you fall/drop the weight while curling? you'll break a nail? gimme a break, go do that shit elsewhere and let us squat.


hey, yeah...that's the best point I've heard...I didn't think about the safety issue...not doing something because "it looks stupid" seems quite lame, I don't care how I look to others....I don't think I thought about the safety point because there are few people doing that kind of weight in my gym...

good point


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 1, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> hey, sorry didn't catch all of your first post....and watch the dipshit stuff....I'm just asking a question



k dipshit


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> k dipshit


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

sex in the squat rack!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 1, 2005)

HI  

To actually answer your question i do seated military press from squat rack if the normal seated press is taken (the one that supports the bar so you dont have to pick it up from the floor), this way i dont have to flip it up to my shoulders and sit back down with it by using just a normal chair

Also i sometimes use it to place a barbell on it for rows (saving picking it up from the floor)

If you feel the added hight of a power rack for picking up a bar for barbell curls helps you then fine for you! but to me i dont see the point as the maxium i can barbell curl is 135lbs for a few reps but i can deadlift 440lbs so picking it up is easy.

Nothing is stupid if it serves a purpose that helps you in your workouts


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> HI
> 
> To actually answer your question i do seated military press from squat rack if the normal seated press is taken (the one that supports the bar so you dont have to pick it up from the floor), this way i dont have to flip it up to my shoulders and sit back down with it.
> 
> ...




yeh it is stupid cos other people dont like cocks taking up a piece of equipment which has the sole purpose of squats not pussy barbell curling!


----------



## PTYP (Sep 1, 2005)

Yanick pretty much summed it up. The only place in the gym to do a squat safely is in the squat rack whereas a curl can be done anywhere. The fact that the squat rack is open is a moot point.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> Yanick pretty much summed it up. The only place in the gym to do a squat safely is in the squat rack whereas a curl can be done anywhere. The fact that the squat rack is open is a moot point.



exactly. people freak out when i dump a missed 405 onto the pins, and one time i almost got kicked out of the gym for dumping 405 onto the floor cause some dipshit was curling with an empty bar in the cage and i had to use the rack.


----------



## seabee (Sep 1, 2005)

I do BB curls at the squat machine if it is empty.  After nearly 10 years at this, I'm finding that looking good gives you leverage in the gym game.  There are very few guys left who look the part that can or will say something.  Also, guys at this level really don't give a shit.  The fact is, anyone can knock out a few sets of heavy BB curls in 5 mins.  If you're hanging out at the squat rack, then that is weak.


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 1, 2005)

seabee said:
			
		

> I do BB curls at the squat machine if it is empty.  After nearly 10 years at this, I'm finding that looking good gives you leverage in the gym game.  There are very few guys left who look the part that can or will say something.  Also, guys at this level really don't give a shit.  The fact is, anyone can knock out a few sets of heavy BB curls in 5 mins.  If you're hanging out at the squat rack, then that is weak.


yeah, there is no hanging out involved...I am in and out....but regardless, I may stop just from Yanick's argument about safety...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't get why you need to squat rack. There are other barbells to use.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't mind certain things in the squat rack.  Obviously squatting is cool, rack deadlifts, good mornings, or any other lower body movement where you have to support the weight with your body.  I also wouldn't mind bench lockouts, shrugs, even rowing.  Hell, I don't even care if there is hardly anyone in the gym and there is another rack available.  Curl away.  Don't curl in the rack when there are people waiting to use the rack.  You can pick that damned bar up off the floor or huddle over a bench press.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't mind certain things in the squat rack. Obviously squatting is cool, rack deadlifts, good mornings, or any other lower body movement where you have to support the weight with your body. I also wouldn't mind bench lockouts, shrugs, even rowing. Hell, I don't even care if there is hardly anyone in the gym and there is another rack available. Curl away. Don't curl in the rack when there are people waiting to use the rack. You can pick that damned bar up off the floor or huddle over a bench press.


 Exactly. The only reason shurgs are fine is because some people can shurg more than they can deadlift, so they need to rack.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

i just love the feeling i get when someone comes over to ask me how long i'll be and i tell em like an hour. then i feel bad so i ask if they wanna work in and what they're doing, and they tell me curls, then i look on the bar and see 4 plates and smile on the inside as they walk away in shame


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i just love the feeling i get when someone comes over to ask me how long i'll be and i tell em like an hour. then i feel bad so i ask if they wanna work in and what they're doing, and they tell me curls, then i look on the bar and see 4 plates and smile on the inside as they walk away in shame


 I love tuesdays and saturdays, I block off the squat rack for my whole work out those days. No fucking curling for anybody. No one in my gym squats so I don't feel bad.


----------



## Phred (Sep 2, 2005)

I use my squat rack for all kinds of things from decline press to pull ups.  It is in my garage it is my rack I will do what ever the Hell I want to in my rack.


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 2, 2005)

Phred said:
			
		

> I use my squat rack for all kinds of things from decline press to pull ups.  It is in my garage it is my rack I will do what ever the Hell I want to in my rack.



Of course, it is your rack.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

The squat rack is for squats only, if your so lazy that you need it for rows, curls, military press, shrugs ect then maybe you should just go play golf .


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

I do step aerobics in the squat rack........


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 2, 2005)

Look...in the more advanced community of BB,PL, and WL we all know that the SQUAT rack is designed for one thing...hence the adjective for rack; however we all pay money to use the equipment in the gym.  I wouldn't give anyone any shit for being an idiot and using it for whatever as long as it is safe and constructive...I'll laugh on the inside and maybe get impatient if I have to wait to do my squats, but go ahead and use it for your curls and such.


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Look...in the more advanced community of BB,PL, and WL we all know that the SQUAT rack is designed for one thing...hence the adjective for rack; however we all pay money to use the equipment in the gym.  I wouldn't give anyone any shit for being an idiot and using it for whatever as long as it is safe and constructive...I'll laugh on the inside and maybe get impatient if I have to wait to do my squats, but go ahead and use it for your curls and such.



If I walked in the gym to do my leg workout and seen some guy doing curls in the squat rack. he'd be out of there quick!


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> If I walked in the gym to do my leg workout and seen some guy doing curls in the squat rack. he'd be out of there quick!


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The squat rack is for squats only, if your so lazy that you need it for rows, curls, military press, shrugs ect then maybe you should just go play golf .


except for safety issues mentioned earlier...I dont care about being lazy setting up stuff....I go hard for the exercises I am trying to do, not for the setting up of weights....(eg leg press machine...if anyone is willing to set up my weights for me, I would be more than happy to allow them)...never tried golf....looks like fun....


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> If I walked in the gym to do my leg workout and seen some guy doing curls in the squat rack. he'd be out of there quick!



whatever tough guy   no one has ever asked me to get out of there before (hence, why I didnt know it was a problem), and I really doubt you would confront someone like that...


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> except for safety issues mentioned earlier...I dont care about being lazy setting up stuff....I go hard for the exercises I am trying to do, not for the setting up of weights....(eg leg press machine...if anyone is willing to set up my weights for me, I would be more than happy to allow them)...never tried golf....looks like fun....


What do you think is unsafe to do out side it other than squats


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> whatever tough guy   no one has ever asked me to get out of there before (hence, why I didnt know it was a problem), and I really doubt you would confront someone like that...



I wouldn't be aggressive. but why would I wait 10 mins for some guy doing curls when he could walk 30 feet and use the preacher bench?

i'd just be like "guy get out of the squat rack, I need it to do squats, you can do your curls there, there, there, or over there   "

whats he gonns say?


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What do you think is unsafe to do out side it other than squats


..saftey issues...I meant the comment someone made earlier about wasting time curling in there, when someone needs it for squats for safety reasons...that yeah, I just want the rack, cause its easier to set up the weights, when someone else needs it for safety....makes sense to get out of their way....but besides that, I don't mind taking short cuts setting up an exercise....since the set up is not the point...the actual exercise is...


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> ..saftey issues...I meant the comment someone made earlier about wasting time curling in there, when someone needs it for squats for safety reasons...that yeah, I just want the rack, cause its easier to set up the weights, when someone else needs it for safety....makes sense to get out of their way....but besides that, I don't mind taking short cuts setting up an exercise....since the set up is not the point...the actual exercise is...


   True.


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 2, 2005)

wtf? whats with the pic?


----------



## turbine5 (Sep 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be aggressive. but why would I wait 10 mins for some guy doing curls when he could walk 30 feet and use the preacher bench?
> 
> i'd just be like "guy get out of the squat rack, I need it to do squats, you can do your curls there, there, there, or over there   "
> 
> whats he gonns say?


yeah...makes sense


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> wtf? whats with the pic?


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> wtf? whats with the pic?


He stole that pic from me  
The bastard is so unorigonal he should be named after Thomas Shadwell.


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He stole that pic from me
> The bastard is so unorigonal he should be named after Thomas Shadwell.



Im more original than a white guy with a flat top!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2005)

Hmm.  I voted Any Excercise.  I hardly ever use the cage.  The racks work fine for me when it comes to any workout really.  But if people are using the normal areas, then yes, I will do whatever I have to do that day in the squat rack if need be.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 3, 2006)

guys that curl in the squat rack irritate the hell outta me. there's only so long i would wait before asking them to relocate if the others were occupied.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 3, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> guys that curl in the squat rack irritate the hell outta me. there's only so long i would wait before asking them to relocate if the others were occupied.



girls that go anywhere near the free weights irritate me =D lol.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 3, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> girls that go anywhere near the free weights irritate me =D lol.


that hurts


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 3, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> that hurts


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 3, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

Poor Kristen. Constantly harassed for being tougher than all the guys.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 3, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Poor Kristen. Constantly harassed for being tougher than all the guys.


i know right...i appreciate your sympathy .


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 3, 2006)

I have to use the squat rack for barbell curls... It's the only thing that holds 4 plates.  :shrugs:


----------



## MyK (Jan 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have to use the squat rack for barbell curls... It's the only thing that holds 4 plates.  :shrugs:



GAY!


----------



## Gozar (Jan 4, 2006)

until this thread I never paid attention to this in the gym. So today I figured I'd see if it happened often. I saw 1 guy do it. He had an olympic barbell with 1 dime on each side. I have to say he looked foolish standing in the squat rack doing curls. He was also a new face so probably trying to keep his New Years resolution.


----------



## brogers (Jan 4, 2006)

I do squats, SLDL's, and heavy rows in the rack.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> guys that curl in the squat rack irritate the hell outta me. there's only so long i would wait before asking them to relocate if the others were occupied.


can u picture this:
Wolf...standing there...tapping her foot in impatience...with 'the' look on her face...and non-verbally comunicating to the poor bugger to get the hell outta her way....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now, are you talking about the squat rack? (the 'resting bar' is curved, so just walk the bar to a catch and set it on it) or the power cage?
I have used the rack to do curls. Left the cage alone.
Also, i have either gone early in the AM or later in the PM when there are less people there...(I hate waiting for equipment to open up)
Now, on back day # 2, (I have two different back workouts) I will stay in the cage my whole workout.
Dead lifts, pull ups, (there is a pull up attatchment on it)
BB Rows
Shrugs.

I have yet to have anybody need the cage while I am in there. I have had an occasional person do squats in the rack, but hey..that's what it's there for.

Now, if I were doing my pull ups, and some one came over to do squats, yep, alter my workout and use something else. But, if it is open, I am gonna use it.


----------



## Brutus35 (Jan 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have to use the squat rack for barbell curls... It's the only thing that holds 4 plates.  :shrugs:



I believe concrete has a strength of 20 - 30 MPa(3000 - 5000 psi), which I believe is strong enough to hold 225 lbs........


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 16, 2006)

hell i do 90% of my training in a power rack-----curls included


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

Brutus35 said:
			
		

> I believe concrete has a strength of 20 - 30 MPa(3000 - 5000 psi), which I believe is strong enough to hold 225 lbs........



4 plates..........................




































on each side.






























True Story.
























27 reps.  Warmup weight.


----------



## MyK (Jan 16, 2006)

bulldogge said:
			
		

> hell i do 90% of my training in a power rack-----curls included


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 16, 2006)

but it is true do them after shrugs easier that way 

MyK are you stalking me????Itold you I didn`t swing that way.LOL


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 21, 2006)

Usually the biggest guy in the gym is always right lol...other than back squat, I do good mornings and Olympic Bar Curls in the rake.


----------



## overboard (Jan 22, 2006)

I pay 70$ a month, I do whatever I want to, wherever I want and whenever I want to. And yes, i do curls witht he olympic bar in the squat rack.


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2006)

overboard said:
			
		

> I pay *70$ a month*, I do whatever I want to, wherever I want and whenever I want to. And yes, i do curls witht he olympic bar in the squat rack.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2006)

overboard said:
			
		

> I pay 70$ a month, I do whatever I want to, wherever I want and whenever I want to. And yes, i do curls witht he olympic bar in the squat rack.



Maybe next time I will do walkouts with 6 plates per side on the only rack in the joint and leave them there for you to unrack.  Then I will proceed to hop on the next piece of equipment you were going to get on and sweat, fart, and sneeze all over it without cleaning it.  After that I'll go take a shit, I won't wash my hands, and I'll use the smith machine you were going to use for shrugs for behind the back pinky curls for 5 sets using 8 minute rest intervals, and leave a little shit smear on there for you.

I pay my money too, I can do whatever I want to, wherever I want to, and whenever I want to...  Asshole.


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe next time I will do walkouts with 6 plates per side on the only rack in the joint and leave them there for you to unrack.  Then I will proceed to hop on the next piece of equipment you were going to get on and sweat, fart, and sneeze all over it without cleaning it.  After that I'll go take a shit, I won't wash my hands, and I'll use the smith machine you were going to use for shrugs for behind the back pinky curls for 5 sets using 8 minute rest intervals, and leave a little shit smear on there for you.
> 
> I pay my money too, I can do whatever I want to, wherever I want to, and whenever I want to...  Asshole.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 22, 2006)

I do shrugs on the squat rack.  Is that a dick move???


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I do shrugs on the squat rack.  Is that a dick move???



NO!

just dont so squats in the shrug rack!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe next time I will do walkouts with 6 plates per side on the only rack in the joint and leave them there for you to unrack. Then I will proceed to hop on the next piece of equipment you were going to get on and sweat, fart, and sneeze all over it without cleaning it. After that I'll go take a shit, I won't wash my hands, and I'll use the smith machine you were going to use for shrugs for behind the back pinky curls for 5 sets using 8 minute rest intervals, and leave a little shit smear on there for you.
> 
> I pay my money too, I can do whatever I want to, wherever I want to, and whenever I want to... Asshole.


so...how's that different from your average gym member??????


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2006)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> Usually the biggest guy in the gym is always right lol...other than back squat, I do good mornings and Olympic Bar Curls in the rake.



Usually the biggest guy in the gym doesn't realize that there are alot of weaker people that would own him like a little bitch...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>




No joking around on the training forum.  It is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Usually the biggest guy in the gym doesn't realize that there are alot of weaker people that would own him like a little bitch...


"It don't matter how big a man is. Smash him in the knee, he'll drop like a rock."
-Road House


----------



## mrmark (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't really see the problem with doing other exercises such as bar row, bicep curl and deadlift with/in the squat rack. If other people want to you it, they can ASK to jump in between or sets wait until you've finished.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> I don't really see the problem with doing other exercises such as bar row, bicep curl and deadlift with/in the squat rack. If other people want to you it, they can ASK to jump in between or sets wait until you've finished.



Let's think about this logically.  What is the purpose of a rack?  Safety.  If you hit failure, pass out, or whatever then there is a giant metal rack there to stop the bar from grounding you.

Why the Hell do you need this extra bit of safety with a curl.  If you fail, then you just put the bar down.

I shouldn't have to ask the faggot curling in the rack if I can share with him if I'm trying to use it for what it is made for.  Your lazy ass can pick the bar up off the floor.  If you can't deadlift what you can bicep curl with extreme ease, then you have serious problems.


----------



## overboard (Jan 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe next time I will do walkouts with 6 plates per side on the only rack in the joint and leave them there for you to unrack.  Then I will proceed to hop on the next piece of equipment you were going to get on and sweat, fart, and sneeze all over it without cleaning it.  After that I'll go take a shit, I won't wash my hands, and I'll use the smith machine you were going to use for shrugs for behind the back pinky curls for 5 sets using 8 minute rest intervals, and leave a little shit smear on there for you.
> 
> I pay my money too, I can do whatever I want to, wherever I want to, and whenever I want to...  Asshole.



Don't worry, the gym staff probably do let you around the real weights. Do you really venture outside of the aerobic room with the grannies.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

overboard said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the gym staff probably do let you around the real weights. Do you really venture outside of the aerobic room with the grannies.



Don't worry, one day you will be able to form a fully coherent statement.


----------

